

What Spotify learnt when it quietly changed colors - owenwil
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/07/20/wow-thats-green/

======
wodenokoto
The new green, especially the white on green version of the logo looks a lot
like the chat app Line, which is big in Japan, and as far as I know also
growing quite a bit in the U.S.

More over Line just released a music streaming application, with essentially
the same color scheme.

